# Deutz Allis 6260 Pto Question!!!



## racing (Mar 18, 2011)

Tractor has dual throw out bearing. Clutch pedal engages throw out bearing for tractor clutch. Question? How is throw out bearing for PTO clutch engaged? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## wuntun (Mar 26, 2011)

racing said:


> Tractor has dual throw out bearing. Clutch pedal engages throw out bearing for tractor clutch. Question? How is throw out bearing for PTO clutch engaged? Any help would be appreciated!


with the same clutch pedal...... only further into the travel of pedal. as the pedal is pushed down the drive clutch is disengaged, then with further travel the pto clutch is subsequently disengaged. hope this helps answer your question.


----------

